# 2010 world field archery championship bows



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

I just watched some a highlight clip on archerytv.org 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbPN3Npi6cc

on minute 6:07 Christine Gauthe (Barebow - France) is shooting a real cool looking platinum color bow with matching limbs. Anyone know what it is?

Thanks
K


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Look up Win & Win archery...it's one of theirs.


----------

